# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره 49 با حضور "YasharUR"

## Wild Rose

سلام به همگی  :Yahoo (4): 
ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*


اولین شوک سال ۹۹ رو به یاشار میدم  :Yahoo (4):  

 @YasharUR



به سوالات زیر در مورد یاشار پاسخ بدین  :Yahoo (111): 

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟  :Yahoo (4): 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :Yahoo (4):  :

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

18.ی نصیحت :

19. بهش یه عیدی بده :

20. ازش یه عیدی بخواه  :Yahoo (4):  :


مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه  :Yahoo (4):  
لطفا جواب بدین  :32:  

جذابیت شوک به هماهنگ نکردنشه  :Yahoo (4):  ، دوستانی که از شوک خوششون نمیاد ، پ.خ بدن تاپیکشون حذف شه !  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Wild Rose

> سلام به همگی 
> ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*
> 
> 
> اولین شوک سال ۹۹ رو به یاشار میدم  
> 
>   @YasharUR
> 
> 
> ...


فور یو @YasharUR

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟ یه پسر لاغر با سبیلایی که تازه سبز شده بالای لبش

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟ نصف من  :Yahoo (4): 

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟ نمیدونم شاید با اون دختره ک همش خصوصی میحرفه

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو . نه نیست

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟  :Yahoo (4):  روی  
*Wild Rose* 
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟ 49 درصد

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟ سی دقیقه اول 0 نفر ولی شاید سی سال اول 1 نفر بشه

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ نمیدونم رابطه ای نداشتم باهاش

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟ خونه دوسته دوست دخترش

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس ! اسم دوست دخترش چیه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟ مرحوم هایده

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟ 50 درصد

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟! از کسانی که اذیتش کردن انتقام میگیره

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟ خوب: کم استرس - باجرات . بد: پر حاشیه - شر

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_* روی تخت خواب بود ، رفتم کنارش ، بغلش کردم و موهاشو ناز کردم ، صورتمو بردم نزدیک صورتش ، آروم چشماش رو باز کرد ، یهو جیغ زد ( هفته پنجم قرنطینه )  :Yahoo (4): 

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :Yahoo (4):  :  :Yahoo (21):  رو کنم ک دیگه آتو نمیشه

17. ی ارزو واسش کن : امیدوارم به هرچیزی که بهش فکر میکنه اگر باعث نمیشه زندگی خودش یا یکی دیگه خراب بشه ، برسه

18.ی نصیحت :  :Yahoo (21):  بینیتو عمل کن

19. بهش یه عیدی بده :  :Yahoo (9): 


20. ازش یه عیدی بخواه  : شماره خوشکلترین دوسته دوست دخترت   ( مدیونی بگی دوست دختر ندارم  :Yahoo (2):  )  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## spring__girl

*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟ چشم ابرو مشکی و لاغر


2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟ خیلی 65 درصد اینا

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟ نمیدونم

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ نه

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟  رو ویک

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟ 95% در کل از اونایی نیست که الا بختکی یه چیزی بگن فقط

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟ 18

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ راستش زیاد سعادت هم کلام شدن رو نداشتم چون چت باکس نمیام

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟ دریاچه ی ارومیه

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس ! چیشد که عضو فروم شدی و از دخترای فروم رو کی کراشی

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟ پیمان معادی تو ابد و یک روز

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟ خیلی زیاد داش مشتیه

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟! تکبیــــــــــــــــر

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟ خوب:با معرفت و همون مشتی بودن   بد:همون بددهنی

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_* تو یه تاپیکی منو نقل زد منم سردرنیاوردم از منظورش رفتم پی وی پرسیدم بازم سردرنیاوردم

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن : ندارم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن : رسیدن به چیزی که از ته دل میخواد

18.ی نصیحت : آدام اول (شوخلوخ)

19. بهش یه عیدی بده : من چیزی در چنته ندارم جز شعر هایم. اگه حسش اومد واسش شعر میگم یا متن مینویسم در مدحش

20. ازش یه عیدی بخواه  : شماره کارت میفرستم خصوصی*

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام به همگی 
> ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*
> 
> 
> اولین شوک سال ۹۹ رو به یاشار میدم  
> 
>  @YasharUR
> 
> 
> ...


به خاطر همین سری تاپیک ، مدیران برتر تک رای میدم بهتون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

[FONT="Book Antiqua"][SIZE="3"][I][B]سلام به همگی  :Yahoo (4): 
ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*...


اولین شوک سال ۹۹ رو به یاشار میدم  :Yahoo (4):  

   @YasharUR



به سوالات زیر در مورد یاشار پاسخ بدین  :Yahoo (111): 

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
یه پسر چشم و ابرو مشکی با قد متوسط و اندام متوسط  :Yahoo (4):  

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
طرفدارای خاص خودشو داره

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
اهل تفتیش نیستم  :Yahoo (4):  توجه نکردم

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
همیشه دوست داشتم بیشتر بشناسمش اما خب فکر میکنم به شدت بواخلاق باشه و همیشه امتناع کردم 

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟  :Yahoo (4): 
هرکی باشه اون یه نفر من نیستم  :Yahoo (4):  

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
متوسطن شاید ۵۰ درصد

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
 ۵ نفر
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟  خبر ندارم  :Yahoo (19): 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
قطعا طبیعت  :Yahoo (4): 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
حس میکنم بد اخلاقه و کل دنیا به ی طرفشه  :Yahoo (4):  (مودب باشیم  :Yahoo (4):  ) و نمیدونم چرا انقد عصبیه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یاد میلاد کی مرام توی فیلم  ممنوعه 

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
نمیتونم جواب مشخصی بدم به نظرم ب اندازه که میتونه انسان باشه 

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟! خیلیکارا 
چون مطمنم رو ی چیزایی تو انجمن حساسه و بدش میاد

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
 اخلاق خوب ک  نمیدونم والاااا چی بگم اما شاید صبور و باهرکی مثل خودشه 
اخلاق بد هم که فک کنم زود از کوره درمیره و یه کمی بداخلاقه 
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
خاطره ک ندارم اما خب اسمشو دوست دارم و اینکه یه مدت حرفاشو تو احساسات روزانه میخوندم حس میکردم میخاد از صفحه بیاد بیرون و منو بخوره  :Yahoo (4):  خیلی حرفاش اتیشی بود

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :Yahoo (4):  :
همینم مونده  :Yahoo (4):  
جونمو دوس دارم 
اتو بلد نیستم ازش 

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
مهربون بشه و کلی به ارزوهاشششش برسه و ببینم خوشبخته

18.ی نصیحت :
هیچ وقت وارد بازی کثیف ادما نشو  :Yahoo (4): 


19. بهش یه عیدی بده :
شماره حساب بده  :Yahoo (4):  
و کتاب تنهایی پرهیاهو رو بخونه (کتاب معرفی کردم  خو)

20. ازش یه عیدی بخواه  :Yahoo (4):  
هرچی خوشش میاد  :Yahoo (4):  هرچه از دوست رسد خوش است

----------


## YasharUR

ایشالله سلامتی و سربلند خودت



> فور یو @YasharUR


4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
نه ، من گفتنی ها رو گفتم 
بله کامل رکی با ادم : - "
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 

حدیث فرهادی ))))) البته برعکسشم هس )

بمیری  :Yahoo (4):  به قول پدرام ما خودمون یکی دیگه مزگان داریم
حالا شوخیه ولی یحتمل همینو برام بعدا یه فلسفه یه داستان در میارین یا آوردین.میدونم که تو گروه تلگرامی انجمن چی میگذره  :Yahoo (4): 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
عاره دارم‌‌‌... عاشق شدی؟

من یبسم یا نمیشم یا بشم دیر میشم 
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
مشخصه  سیستمو پایین میاره  اینجا انقلاب میشه همه با لباس زیر میریزن تو سایت 

بابا اینا آبو ندیده شلوارو کندن صداوسیما مرکز لندن (اینم از شاعر پایینیه)

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق خوب ک زیاد داره  با معرفته ، خوش اخلاقه
اخلاق بدش هم همین بد دهنی هاشه  دیوونم کرده 

چه تضاد قشنگی موج میزنه توم.شاعر اینجا میگه من 
https://soundcloud.com/shahinnajafimusic/shahinam
20. ازش یه عیدی بخواه  :

فقط پول نقد  پلییییز 
من دستم رو به هواس خودم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## YasharUR

عیدت مبارک




> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟ یه پسر لاغر با سبیلایی که تازه سبز شده بالای لبش
> 
> 
> 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟ نمیدونم شاید با اون دختره ک همش خصوصی میحرفه
> 
> مثل دیجی علی هکم نکردی یه وقت؟
> 
> 5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟  روی  
> ...


تو نقل منشن نشد
پنج
 @Wild Rose

----------


## YasharUR

سال خوبی باشه برات




> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟  رو ویک
> 
> بیا حالا هی خودت رو بگیر یاد ان ایام که در گلشن فغانی داشتی
> http://forum.konkur.in/thread35033-7.html#post1083038
> ...


تو نقل منشن نشد
 پنج
 @WickedSick

----------


## YasharUR

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
سلامتی و موفقیت
یه بار تو امتیاز  گفتم بازم میگم عیدت مبارک ایشالله دندونای همه بدخاهاتو سرویس کنی امسال 




> به خاطر همین سری تاپیک ، مدیران برتر تک رای میدم بهتون


1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
قد بلند ، با ریشیه طور دیگست
http://dl.bestmusicday.ir/ahang/96/1...-%20Police.mp3

دقیقه 1:03  :Yahoo (4): 
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
خیلییی . من یادمه یبار استامینوفن ایشون رو بن کرد صدای همههه در اومد 
اشک تو چشام حلقه زد  :Yahoo (4):  بازم مرسی رفقا
20. ازش یه عیدی بخواه  :
بوسم رو بک بده 
فدات اقا سعید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## YasharUR

[FONT="Lucida Sans Unicode"][SIZE="3"]17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
مهربون بشه و کلی به ارزوهاشششش برسه و ببینم خوشبخته

سال خوبی باشه برات




> [I][B]سلام به همگی 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به سوالات زیر در مورد یاشار پاسخ بدین 
> 
> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> یه پسر چشم و ابرو مشکی با قد متوسط و اندام متوسط  
> ...


پنج
 @Wild Rose

----------


## _Senoritta_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wild Rose


سلام به همگی 
ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*


اولین شوک سال ۹۹ رو به یاشار میدم  

 @YasharUR



به سوالات زیر در مورد یاشار پاسخ بدین 

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
دقیقا با همینی که عکس پروفایلشه

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
نه محبوبیت زیادهبچه ها دوسیش دارن

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
دوست صمیمی نداره:/
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
اره بیا از تجربه های گرانبارت منو مستفیض کن 

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
رو کسی کراش نیست رو همه کراش میزنه(شماره کارتمو داری دیگه)
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
اکثرن خوبنمخصوصا وقتی در مورد تخصصش مینویسه)
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
بستگی به جمع داره:/ولی حدودا12-13 نفر

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
شهربازیمن فقط شهربازی قرار میذارم
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
یوخ:/
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
قیصرو هومن سیدی
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
فک کنم زیاد
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
انجمنو کاملا آباد میکنه)))))))))))))
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق خوب:با معرفت
اهلاق بد:خیلی سنگین حرف میزنه:/
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
هیچی ادم کم خردی زورش بش نرسید اخراجش کردمنم پرید وسط و شورش کردم:/
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
یه عکس جذابی از خودش گذاشته بود پروفایلش
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
به همه ارزوهاش برسه
18.ی نصیحت :
ندارم
19. بهش یه عیدی بده :
من میتونم اون اشنامون براش جور کنمتوانم در اون حده
20. ازش یه عیدی بخواه  :
 همون شماره کارتم 

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه  
لطفا جواب بدین  

جذابیت شوک به هماهنگ نکردنشه  ، دوستانی که از شوک خوششون نمیاد ، پ.خ بدن تاپیکشون حذف شه ! 



اهم اهم_

----------


## YasharUR

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :به همه ارزوهاش برسه :22: 

همیشه خوشبخت باشی الهی





> _
> 
> اهم اهم_


1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟دقیقا با همینی که عکس پروفایلشه

یه طور دیگستhttp://dl.bestmusicday.ir/ahang/96/1...-%20Police.mp3

دقیقه 1:03 
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگواره بیا از تجربه های گرانبارت منو مستفیض کن :32:  

دست پرورده ایم استاد : - "
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
رو کسی کراش نیست رو همه کراش میزنه(شماره کارتمو داری دیگه)

اصولا باید به همه روم کراش میزنن پول بدم نه این  :Yahoo (4): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟قیصرو هومن سیدی
کریم آقامونم بود  :Yahoo (4):  قیصر عشقه
تفاوتی نیست، فقط باید ادم بکشم  :Yahoo (4): 
یکی از برادران آب مَنگُل به نام منصور (جلال پیشواییان)، فاطی را هتک حرمت می‌کند. فاطی، پس از نوشتن نامه‌ای به مادر (ایران دفتری) و دایی‌اش (جمشید مشایخی)، خودکشی می‌کند و در بیمارستان جان می‌دهد. فرمان (ناصر ملک‌مطیعی)، برادر بزرگ فاطی، پس از آگاه‌شدن از موضوع، به دکان برادران آب مَنگُل می‌رود. او، چون پیشتر قسم خورده‌بوده که دیگر هرگز دست به چاقو نبرد، با دستان خالی با برادران آب مَنگُل روبرو می‌شود. دو برادر منصور، رحیم (غلامرضا سرکوب) و کریم (حسن شاهین)، او را غافل‌گیر کرده، می‌کشند. قیصر (بهروز وثوقی)، برادر کوچکِ فرمان، از سفر جنوب بازمی‌گردد و پس از آگاه‌شدن از قضیه، به‌قصد انتقام به سراغ برادران آب مَنگُل می‌رود. او کریم را در حمام و رحیم را در کشتارگاه از پا درمی‌آورد. سپس به اتفاق ننه‌مشهدی، رخت‌شوی محله‌شان، برای زیارت به مشهد می‌رود. وقتی قیصر از زیارت بازمی‌گردد، از مرگ مادرش باخبر می‌شود. در گورستان، به‌هنگام دفن مادرش، به‌کمک نامزدش (پوری بنایی) از چنگ پلیس می‌گریزد و به‌واسطهٔ رقاصه‌ای (شهرزاد) منصور را در ایستگاه راه‌آهن یافته، او را با چاقو می‌کشد. دست آخر نیز پلیس او را دستگیر می‌کند

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :یه عکس جذابی از خودش گذاشته بود پروفایلش
همون عکس با کپ و ریبن ادیت شده؟دوران جاهلیت.نداریش که؟ : - "

19. بهش یه عیدی بده :من میتونم اون اشنامون براش جور کنمتوانم در اون حده
همین توان کمت بهترین عیدی محسوب میشه  :Yahoo (4): 

20. ازش یه عیدی بخواه  :همون شماره کارتم 

https://www.dideo.ir/v/yt/1elMpD3X50A

----------


## A.H.M

*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
پسری چشم و ابرو مشکی با اندام متوسط و مدل موی تیفوسی
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
خیلی
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
من
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
غیرتشو تحسین میکنم
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
کراش و کراش بک همیم 
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
بالای صد درصد
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
همه. بلده ادمو جذب کنه
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
جیرانیم ، نازلی بالام
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
سایت سه دانشگاه ارومیه
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه فک نکنم چیزی باشه هر چی لازمه خودش میگه
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
غیرتشو که میبینم یاد وطنم میفتم و یاد وطنمم بیفتم یاد یکی دیگه میفتم پس با یاد یاشار یاد اون میفتم 
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
خیلی
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
فک کنم به همه عفو رهبری بزنه و همه رو انبن کنه از بس خودش بن شده تو چت باکس 
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
خوب ؛ غیرتش و خوش صحبتیش
بد ؛ زود جوش اوردن و بنظرم یه کوچولو کینه ای بودن
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
اولش که تو چت باکس بودم دیدم یکی هس خیلی شیرین حرف میزنه بعد پرسید ترکی و مجردی یا متاهل که بعدش دیگه رفته رفته صمیمی تر شدیم
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
چیزی به ذهنم نمیاد
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
آرزو میکنم موفق باشه و کسی بشه که علاوه بر حال دل خودش حال دل بقیه رو خوب کنه
18.ی نصیحت :
در جایگاه نصیحت کردن نیستم
19. بهش یه عیدی بده :
نمیدونم چی میتونم بدم که خوشحالش کنه
20. ازش یه عیدی بخواه  :
سلامتیش برام بزرگترین عیدیه

عیدتم مبارک داداش*

----------


## YasharUR

> *1. 
> 17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
> آرزو میکنم موفق باشه و کسی بشه که علاوه بر حال دل خودش حال دل بقیه رو خوب کنه
> 
> 
> عیدتم مبارک داداش*


دمت گرم 
سال خوبی باشه برات

----------


## Dayi javad

*یاشار پسر خوبیه 
از همون اول دوسش داشتم
دختر بود با این ویژگی ها قطعا بهش پیشنهاد رل نه ازدواج میدادم 
ببخش ک همه سوالاتو جواب ندادم
جنس خوب نیاز ب تعریف نداره*

----------


## God_of_war

بچه خوبیه یه بار با هم رفتیم تایلند خیلی سر به زیر بود ادم متینیه و نمازش قضا نمیشه  :Yahoo (15):

----------

